# getting a P1338 17746 cam pos sensor G40 open or short to plus



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

Just traded the car with a 99 beetle and there is that code plus the car seems to be in limp mode.
2002 W8 with 234 000 km
The guy told me it was pulling fine untill this morning where he couldn,t get it to start and he tried and retried to start it then this code came up and the car pulls like a 1.8T 4motion A T ever since

So i replaced the sensor that he gave me, the G40 is the one for the intake side cam on bank1. Nothing changed, it is just as it was before.
So, this week i'll check wiring but i am just scared that the timing could have gone off by 1 tooth while he was starting too long.

Is that possible ? and if yes, is it possible to put it back in place just with valve cover off ? To get some play on the chain while turning the cam in the right direction and bam the tooth would go back in place.

Btw, i tried the electro shock thereapy for the cam adjuster by doing a activation test and it didn,t do nothing. When i will go back there to check the wiring, i'll do it again but with 12v, just in case it could be the problem.

Any advices from experts will be much appreciated. ( i am vw specialist in quebec, but i've never put my hands in a W8)

thank you


----------



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

Doing it little by little, one thing i didn't say is that i dropped the sensor while unpacking it. So i had a doubt thickling my spirit about the sensor so i interchanged both sensors on bank 1 and restarted the engine but no luck the code is still there. 
I wanted to check the wiring but had no luck with the wipers, they didn't want to come out so as i had no time to have sex with them, i put some penetrant lubricant to soak over night yesterday hoping that today they will be easy to remove so i can access the ECU and check that gray wire pin 2 to the ECU pin 86.

If wiring is good, next step is to open de valve cover and check if timing is right, and boy, i will try to pull on that chain and move the sprocket by one tooth. I am not pulling this monster out of his cavern.


----------



## Armagon (Apr 19, 2004)

Finally found the problem to be a wire short circuit. The #3 pin was giving no continuity so i replaced the wire straight to the ECU and BAM problem solved.

Last thing to solve is the B2S1 O2 sensor heater that makes the CEL come one. There is no way in hell i'm taking the engine outta there so i am thinking to put a resistor to make the ECU believe the heater is working. because othere than that, the o2 sensor works perfectly fine.


----------



## Thehippygypsy (Jan 13, 2020)

Good after noon

After an exhaustive search of the net..I cannot figure what is wrong with my beetle


----------

